# [EVDL] elcon charger ac connection question



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hey guys,

When I hook up my Elcon charge to 220V, I use the 2 hots and neutral, correct?
The ground from the household outlet will not be used. Sound good?

thanks,
-ben


_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

2 hots and a ground.




{brucedp.150m.com}



> Ben Jarrett wrote:
> >
> >
> > Hey guys,
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Always use ground. Neutral is not considered ground.


Sincerely,
Mark Grasser




Hey guys,

When I hook up my Elcon charge to 220V, I use the 2 hots and neutral,
correct?
The ground from the household outlet will not be used. Sound good?

thanks,
-ben


_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

What kind of household outlet are you using? Ideally, the charger should have 4 wires coming out of it:
2 hots
1 neutral (this is used for running 120v accessories -- most chargers don't use this)
1 ground

As others said, if it has 3 wires coming out of the charger, then it is 2 hots and a ground. But, if you have 4 wires coming out, you need to wire all 4. I'm not sure what the elcon does.

corbin

Am Jun 6, 2012 um 11:25 AM schrieb Ben Jarrett <[email protected]>:

> 
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> When I hook up my Elcon charge to 220V, I use the 2 hots and neutral, correct?
> The ground from the household outlet will not be used. Sound good?
> 
> thanks,
> -ben
> 
> 
> _______________________________________________
> | Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
> | Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
> |
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Yep, 2 hots and ground.



> corbin dunn <[email protected]>wrote:
> 
> > What kind of household outlet are you using? Ideally, the charger should
> > have 4 wires coming out of it:
> ...


----------

